# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  игровой блок "Строители счастья"

## Уралочка

*Игровой блок «Строители счастья»* 

*Что нам стоит дом построить - нарисуем, будем жить! 
Нет!!! Мы не будем рисовать, мы создадим прямо на свадьбе проект дома счастья - дома мечты, 
где наши новобрачные будут жить по - сказочному счастливо, в любви и согласии. 
В этом доме будет все, что им пригодится в жизни. 

На помощь молодым придёт бригада веселых и крепких строителей (друзья жениха). 
Ее возглавит, конечно же, сам жених. 
А создавать уют в доме, украшать его и наполнять  счастьем помогут очаровательные домоправительницы (подружки невесты).

Итак, стройка века прямо на свадьбе!!!

Игровой блок «Строители счастья» 20 минут красочного шоу, позитивного настроения и смеха зрителей вам гарантированы.

Этот блок можно проводить как новоселье молодых, так и новоселье юбиляра….
Ведь от нового дома ни кто не сможет отказаться.*

*Реквизит не обязателен. НО, для яркости желателен.

В компект входит подробное описание, музыкальное оформление, ВИДЕО с двух свадеб.

Стоимость 1200р.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Уралочка



----------


## Юлия Муляренко

Друзья! Только что приобрела у Леночки несколько игровых блоков, в т.ч. и "Строители счастья". я в ВОСТОРГЕ!!! Это просто ПРЕЛЕСТЬ!!! Лена предлагает их использовать на свадьбу и на юбилей. Но уверяю вас, что он легко трансформируется под любой праздник! Уже знаю как строительство будет идти на выпускном! ВЕСЬМА РЕКОМЕНДУЮ!!!

----------


## Уралочка

Юлечка, спасибо за отзыв, очень приятно!!! 
Ты права,этот блок можно использовать везде........ я тоже начала задумываться по поводу выпускного :Grin: 
Будут задействованы не только дети,но и родители :Grin:

----------


## Львовна

А вот и мой фотоотчетик по "СТРОИТЕЛЯМ СЧАСТЬЯ" - Леночка, спасибо тебе за эту яркую ИЗЮМИНКУ!!![IMG][IMG]http://*********org/3515558.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4556261.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3676557.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/3513510.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Януська

Очень все ярко!! так круто!!!)

----------


## Megatoi

Очень смотрибельный блок..а главное трансформировать можно и подстроить под любой праздник..это мастерство!!!

----------


## Уралочка

девочки, как приятно слышать от Вас добрые слова.  :Tender: 
Львовна Лена.....А.А.А.А.А КЛАСС!!!!!! Спасибо за ФОТО отчёт!
Рада, что мои игровушки пришлись по душЕ. С уважением, Елена.

----------


## Рида

Строители счастья - обалденный блок!Яркий, необычный!!!спасибо, Лена за него!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Львовна

И еще немного позитива от строителей счастья! Кайфую от этого блока!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/3585814.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/4606058.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/3815835.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/3566358.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Львовна

Люблю этот блок, часто его провожу))Не удержлась, выставляю еще две фотки, потому что эти "орлы" просто порвали зал :Yahoo: 
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/3673678.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/3676750.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Светлана2012

*Уралочка*, оплатила Игровой блок «Строители счастья»

----------


## Уралочка

> *Уралочка*, оплатила Игровой блок «Строители счастья»


Светлана....ссылочка в личке. с уважением,Елена.

----------


## Donskova-t

Лена! Мои слова благодарности и низкий поклон! Ты талант! Твои строители это просто клад для праздника! Позитив, шутки и смех. Я его даже под выпускной адаптировала и обкатала, в июле на свадьбе обкатаю уже с касками... Нашла строительные каски - покрасила, фото выложу после свадьбы...

Выпускники во главе с  папой - прорабом (старший наставник в работе)


девочки - конфеточки



как сказала Маша из мультфильма "Может уже начнем строить уже???"

----------


## Уралочка

Ой ёй ёёёйййй - какая прелесть.!!! :Yahoo:  
Танюш,спасибо за фото!!! 
Ты права...СТРОИТЕЛЕЙ можно везде использовать.... хоть на юбилее,хоть на выпуске,хоть на свадьбе.
Сама обожаю этот блок :Yes4: ... 
а каски у меня из поролона сшиты и тканью обтянуты... они лёгкие и на голове отлично смотрятся.
Рада что понравилась моя игрушка.... УРА,УРА,УРА!!! :Tender:

----------


## Олечка Александровна

Леночка, благодарю за творчество!!!
Провела на двух свадьбах в выходные(на одной-настоящие строители!!!), страшно было и музыкант волновался, но прошло - улётно!!!!Главное просто, ясно, ярко, смена действий... Наша задача-создать условия для раскрепощения людей, что и удалось!!!и со смеху катались всееее!!!! Теперь - мой любимый игровой блок!!!
Спасибо!!! :Laie 54:  :Yu:  :040:

----------


## Светлая Лань

Леночка! Присоединяюсь к выше сказанному!!! Блок настолько универсален - провела на юбилее (строили дом для юбиляра на Гавайях) и на свадьбе! Все и в первую очередь я сама в полном восторге, можно сказать в эйфории!!! Все, что я у тебя приобрела - работает на 100 %! СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Уралочка

Девочки,не представляете как я рада,что мои строители пользуются популярностью. Сама без них не обхожусь :Grin: 
Спасибо за отзывы. С уважением,Елена.

----------


## Паламарчук

Лена, и я хочу сказать СПАСИБО за этот игровой блок! Лёгок в применении, красочный и приятен в исполнении! Музыка, подобранная Вами заводит всех и каждого, не сидят спокойно даже те, кто сидят за столами! От всей души СПАСИБО!

----------


## ЮлаШИК

Добрый день! А можете указать цену в гривнах?

----------


## Annon

> Добрый день! А можете указать цену в гривнах?


Да всё просто - рублёвую цену делите на 4 - вот вам стоимость в гривнах)).
Другими словами, цена получается 300 гривен))))).

----------


## tat.pe2009

Леночка спасибо за блок! Проводила на свадьбе, где  основная масса гостей люди военные! Как они смеялись до слез! Леночка очень люблю ваше творчество!
 А тем, кто думает покупать или нет игровые блоки Лены советую, покупайте обязательно и вы будете неповторимой ведущей!

----------


## Уралочка

> А тем, кто думает покупать или нет игровые блоки Лены советую, покупайте обязательно и вы будете неповторимой ведущей!


Татьяна, спасибо за Ваши добрые слова!!!! Рада,что моё творчество нравится. Удачи в работе. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Северяночка

Леночка, для нашего города этот блок просто находка!!!! Так как тема переезда для норильчан актуальна  на любом празднике, а новый дом символ будущих перемен...Но это лирика.

Я начала проводить этот блок даже не имея такого яркого реквизита, напечатала яркие буковки и просто одевала на шею. Мальчикам на головы НАСТОЯЩИЕ каски и на руки строительные перчатки, девочкам в руки метёлочки ( помпоны болельщиц) и полетели))))
Жалко фоток почти нет, все снимают на видео!!!!!  Но если у кого-нибудь отберу, покажу обязательно :Grin: 
 А лучше, берите и проводите! Получите незабываемое удовольствие и сами, и ваши гости!

----------


## Анюта Влади

Леночка,приношу свои глубокие извинения,что сразу не написала отзыв по поводу "Строителей :Yahoo: ". И сейчас,напишу не для некой лести автору,а для всех,кто живёт на этом форуме,ну и конечно, с огромной благодарностью к тебе, Леночка. Однажды вечером получила от тебя ШЕДЕВР "Строители",почитала,посмеялась,представила,посмотрела видео разок.Восхитилась,действительно интересно,весело, необычно...а какие фото получаются :Taunt: ! На след. день ушла на свадьбу.Гости-отпад, все как один,провела массу конкурсов,а потом, БАЦ!!!А не замутить ли нам стройку века???Легко :Yahoo: !!!Без репетиций, без заучивания слов,БЕЗ реквизита прошло всё настолько здорово!!!Честно, я даже сама не ожидала этого :Blink:  И это правда!Ваши ожидания от конкурса превзойдут сами себя.А как гости танцевали танец(впервые провела аним.танец.Влюбилась!) Начиная от молодёжи и до дедушки, все учавствовали! Конечно, не нужно говорить, что на след.день я снова провела строителей, уже для малочисленной,сидячей компании, и только после них они оживились,разыгрались,вообщем расшевелились,хохоту- море(даже от бабушек и дедушек). Леночка, и это без реквизита! а что будет с костюмами- подумать страшно :Taunt: ! Не устаю,тебя благодарить за этот конкурс :Vishenka 33:  Знаю одно,такого в моей программе ещё не было,но теперь будет всегда!!! :Grin:

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, для нашего города этот блок просто находка!!!!
> Я начала проводить этот блок даже не имея такого яркого реквизита, !





> Без репетиций, без заучивания слов,БЕЗ реквизита прошло всё настолько здорово!!!Честно, я даже сама не ожидала этого И это правда!


Юлечка, Анюта - спасибо за отзывы!!!!! Настоящий профессионал сможет всё - было бы желание!!! :Yes4: 
Мне тоже очень нравится это блок и я с удовольствием использую в своей работе. с ув. Елена. :Tender:

----------


## Уралочка

> 


Уже наигралась в эту игрушку. 

ПРОДАЮ РЕКВИЗИТ К БЛОКУ "СТРОИТЕЛИ СЧАСТЬЯ"- В ПОДАРОК САМ БЛОК. 
Вопросы в личку. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

> Уже наигралась в эту игрушку. 
> 
> ПРОДАЮ РЕКВИЗИТ К БЛОКУ "СТРОИТЕЛИ СЧАСТЬЯ"- В ПОДАРОК САМ БЛОК. 
> Вопросы в личку. с ув. Елена.


Костюмы проданы :Yes4:

----------


## Уралочка

> Костюмы проданы


В личку поступают до сих пор вопросы по костюмам. Можете обратиться к Елене Львовне.... Эта деУшка тоже наигралась в строителей :Yes4:

----------


## MARUSIA GOLD

Елена,добрый день. Перевожу 2200 СТРОИТЕЛИ, СУМАШЕДШИЙ ЧАСОВЩИК, В ДЕТСТВО ОБРАТНЫЙ БИЛЕТ. СПАСИБО.*Уралочка*,

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена,добрый день. Перевожу 2200 СТРОИТЕЛИ, СУМАШЕДШИЙ ЧАСОВЩИК, В ДЕТСТВО ОБРАТНЫЙ БИЛЕТ. СПАСИБО.*Уралочка*,


Здравствуйте. Вы хотели приобрести три блока? Строители 1200р. часовик- 900р, детство билет - 900р....
Уточните пожалуйста в личке. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

СТРОИТЕЛИ СЧАСТЬЯ - ВИДЕО.

----------


## Холява Лариса

Очень долго я запрягаю. Но вот вчера делал "строителей". Хоть и жених сказал, что с их публикой это не пройдет, ( и он бал отчасти прав) и к тому же реквизита не было. Но скажу я вам, что даже это не помешала залу ржать, "строительство" прошло задорно и весело.  И я поняла, что для яркости на фото создам реквизит. Так что , девоньки, берите - не пожалеете!!

----------


## приветик1999

Дорогая Уралочка-Елена! Хочу тысячу раз сказать огромное спасибо за "Строителей счастья" - это мегавещь! Всегда ярко, всегда на "ура"! Провожу по-разному: иногда полностью весь блок, иногда без создания обстановки в доме - НО! это однозначно всегда весело и улётно! Леночка, желаю творческого вдохновения и новых изюминок!
А вот мои строители:

----------


## Уралочка

> Дорогая Уралочка-Елена! Хочу тысячу раз сказать огромное спасибо за "Строителей счастья" - это мегавещь!


Ух ты!!!! :Yahoo:  Как ярко и красиво!!!! Спасибо за фото!!!!!! с ув. Елена.

----------


## Nensija

*Уралочка*, 
Добрый день, Уралочка!
Я ка новичок совсем не умею ориентироваться и работать с данным сайтом (вроде со мной такое впервые). Пыталась сама что-то поместить для других, но увы (не сумела). Я хотела бы у Вас спросить - посылаете ли свою "работу", а именно - Строители Счастья" за пределы России? Я с удовольствием приобрела бы этот конкурс, но у нас другая валюта - евро. Если я правильно поняла, Вы можете выслать материал или только ссылку? Извините, если пишу с ошибками или моя мысль не понятна - я не русская. С ув. Nensija.  Мой э-майл:nensijako@inbox.lv

----------


## Уралочка

> *Уралочка*, 
> Добрый день, Уралочка!
> Я ка новичок совсем не умею ориентироваться и работать с данным сайтом (вроде со мной такое впервые). Пыталась сама что-то поместить для других, но увы (не сумела). Я хотела бы у Вас спросить - посылаете ли свою "работу", а именно - Строители Счастья" за пределы России? Я с удовольствием приобрела бы этот конкурс, но у нас другая валюта - евро. Если я правильно поняла, Вы можете выслать материал или только ссылку? Извините, если пишу с ошибками или моя мысль не понятна - я не русская. С ув. Nensija.  Мой э-майл:nensijako@inbox.lv


Ответила в личке. с ув. Елена.

----------

